# BIG Problem - Antec 900!



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, so i got my Antec 900 yesterday evening but was up all night trying to assemble it, right now im on another computer since its still out there, i gave up. 

I've encountered serious wiring problems. 

*Problem:* I have a Type R 580W PSU which i assumed would have no problems whatsoever since its a bloody good PSU and the measurements seemed to work out. After a hellish hour of getting all the wires setup in a vein attempt to utilize the wire straps to 'neaten it up', i came across the ATX_12V power connector... 

I cant get a picture of MY case so im going to use Techniks tp help illustrate my problem, if he doesn't mind!

The Blue line is the cable and the red circle is the socket it has to reach. The problem is, this cable is now stretched tightly over the edge of my graphics card and tucked under my CPU cooler, resting on the lower heatpipes of my Arctic Cooler Pro 7, which is the same as Techniks in the picture. This is the ONLY way i can get that cable into the socket but im pretty sure that wire will obstruct the heat synk and graphics card like that. 

Basically my system is near enough the same as Techniks except the motherboard, hence the awkward ATX socket! Not to mention the limited space and horrible awkward wiring i've got down the right side which is almost rendering this case useless. 

What shall i do? Is there any way i can sort all this out without having to buy MORE stuff? 

I'll appreciate ALL help, that damn case had me up for hours! 

<--- My specs. 

NOTE: The picture is NOT my system, im only using someone elses to illustrate my wiring. 

Cheers,

Hux.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you route it under your gfx card?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 26, 2007)

It might be a bit of work depending on the case, im not sure of how difficult it is in your antec, but is it possible to convert your case to ATX Inverted? basically your mobo will be flipped.

In my Coolermaster it took only 20 minutes to flip and rewire because all i needed to do was flip the mobo tray and recable.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think the tray is reversible in the 900, reven.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Can you route it under your gfx card?



I tried this but there's capacitors and such in the way, only way is over.  



ex_reven said:


> It might be a bit of work depending on the case, im not sure of how difficult it is in your antec, but is it possible to convert your case to ATX Inverted? basically your mobo will be flipped.
> 
> In my Coolermaster it took only 20 minutes to flip and rewire because all i needed to do was flip the mobo tray and recable.



As far as i can tell, i dont think thats possible with my case and mobo mate. 

Obviously this will present problems for when i want to take my graphics card out etc, but will it really do a lot of harm if the wire remains like that with the computer on? It's round the back of the heat-sync and just over the edge of the graphics card, its not on any vital component parts. Is there a possibility the graphics card or back of the heat sync will 'melt' the wire and screw it up? 

Anyone got any other solutions to this dilemma? 

This really pisses me off, whenever i get anything it can never go smoothly, always gives me hell. Makes me wanna give up with computers all together.

Thanks guys for your quick replies!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> I tried this but there's capacitors and such in the way, only way is over.


What if you take out the gfx card, run the wire, then put the gfx card back in?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 26, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> This really pisses me off, whenever i get anything it can never go smoothly, always gives me hell. Makes me wanna give up with computers all together.
> 
> Thanks guys for your quick replies!



Dw man, we all have problems with our computers at some stage.
Think about it though, if you deal with them now, you can better fix other problems you or someone you know may have in the future. If the cable fits, it should be fine.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> What if you take out the gfx card, run the wire, then put the gfx card back in?



Nope, it would be squashed onto the motherboard, squeezed right under, it would be worse off i think. 

I've disconnected everything again so i can start fresh, would all this fiddling/bashing round be doing a lot of harm to my motherboard and components by the way? 



ex_reven said:


> Dw man, we all have problems with our computers at some stage.
> Think about it though, if you deal with them now, you can better fix other problems you or someone you know may have in the future. If the cable fits, it should be fine.



Thats true, but at the expense of money, blood, sweat and tears 

Sooo... What to do? 

Thanks for helpin out this noob guys!

Hux.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Nope, it would be squashed onto the motherboard, squeezed right under, it would be worse off i think.



You can't get the wire to flatten out a bit. (This is another reason I like my psu, the cables are already flat.)



Huxley2k7 said:


> I've disconnected everything again so i can start fresh, would all this fiddling/bashing round be doing a lot of harm to my motherboard and components by the way?


So long as you don't knock anything off of it or zap it with esd, you're fine. 



Huxley2k7 said:


> Thanks for helpin out this noob guys!
> 
> Hux.


Np, that's why many of us are here.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You can't get the wire to flatten out a bit. (This is another reason I like my psu, the cables are already flat.)



Nope pretty sure it wont go flat, its circular and the way the PSU cables are designed they stay that way. 



Wile E said:


> So long as you don't knock anything off of it or zap it with esd, you're fine.
> 
> Np, that's why many of us are here.



Heh oki doki. 

Thanks,

Hux.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had the same prob with mine,I just got extension for it (about £3),and ran it beside the pci slot openings in the back of the case and up that way.
Here is a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## Carcenomy (Jun 26, 2007)

You can probably get an extension cable, or alternately you could lengthen the wires.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 26, 2007)

if its really close to reaching, but doesnt see if you can get some slack on the wire.
Sometimes the wire will be cable tied with other cables such as the thicker 24pin mobo cable.

I had to cut the cable ties holding the two different cables together to get some extra wire to work with.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 26, 2007)

Just get one of the 20-24 pin adaptors or an extension.

The extra length won't cause a problem despite what most people will freak out about with "ZOMG INTERFERENCES".

Unless you're going to be pushing the far edge of the limits with that (which aren't gonna happen in a case!!  ) its a non issue.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 26, 2007)

on the topic of the ATX 12 Volt cable.
My normal cable is an 8 pin cable, but im using the older 4 pin cable.
Is this alright? It hasnt had any problems so far.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 26, 2007)

I was gonna recommend getting an extension cable, even though you dont want to have to buy anything. I have the exact same case, but not the problem you have. MY 12v line is placed perfectly on my mobo. 

Id get an extension cable so you can route it a little differently. It shouldnt hurt with it being stretched like that, but no jarring or dropping the case is highly recommended.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 26, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> on the topic of the ATX 12 Volt cable.
> My normal cable is an 8 pin cable, but im using the older 4 pin cable.
> Is this alright? It hasnt had any problems so far.



The 4 pin P4 connector?

All it is is a hand full of 12v lines and grounds. As long as your mobo is full nothing is wrong.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can't run the wire underneath your graphics and PCI cards near the PCI slot covers? There is usually heaps of room for wires there.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 27, 2007)

Okay guys, thanks a lot for all your help! Its been very helpful. 

Here's the update;

I've managed to get the wire under the back of my X1900XT, run it up between my X2 Crucial sticks and round infront of my CPU fan into the ATX_12V socket. Will it be okay like that? It's better than stretching it over the top of my card, wouldnt ya say? I might be able to get some pics up later. 

Cheers guys,

Hux.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 27, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> I had the same prob with mine,I just got extension for it (about £3),and ran it beside the pci slot openings in the back of the case and up that way.
> Here is a couple of pics of mine.



U just made me feel like buying an antec 900...


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> U just made me feel like buying an antec 900...



Thats not an Antec 900 

So what do you think guys is it okay to have the cable running underneath my X1900XT as described above? 

Also, is it safe to have the Harddrive and 4 fans all running off one molex power cable? 

Hux.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 27, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Thats not an Antec 900
> .





Was gonna say, wtf is so exciting?


----------



## Frogger (Jun 27, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Thats not an Antec 900
> 
> So what do you think guys is it okay to have the cable running underneath my X1900XT as described above?
> 
> ...



For now you can leave the cable under the vid card ,BUT when you have the $$ buy the extension , really don't like "between the ram stix" :shadedshu
AS for the Harddrive and 4 fans all running off one molex power cable :shadedshu
run the Hdd on it's own Please


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> U just made me feel like buying an antec 900...



It's a Lian Li A10B ,sorry forgot to mention,but the same wiring problems.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2007)

Cut wires.  Add correct length of wires in between the now 2 cut wires.  Solder and heat shrink the connections.  Plug in!


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 27, 2007)

Frogger said:


> For now you can leave the cable under the vid card ,BUT when you have the $$ buy the extension , really don't like "between the ram stix" :shadedshu
> AS for the Harddrive and 4 fans all running off one molex power cable :shadedshu
> run the Hdd on it's own Please



Hehehe, well its not between them, its actually round the side of the ram stix, in the space between the CPU cooler and the ram slots. The wire is under the end of the X1900XT (So just touching the plastic) but isn't tight round it. The end of the wire is just bent round the CPU fan and into the slot. I will have pictures soon hopefully. 

Thanks for your advice Frogger and thankyou *ALL* for helping me out, im sitting here now with my Antec 900 purring (Quite loudly might i add) with a graphics card and CPU 10*C cooler at idle, i just gotta work on those Vregs. 

39*C GPU Idle
44*C Vreg idle
30*C Motherboard 
24-27*C CPU idle

What do you think of those temps guys? My X1900XT is not overlocked or anything, should my temps be better or are they good? Just need that last bit of reassurance that all this has been worth it so let me know what you think d00ds! 

Thanks a lot all, 

Hux.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Must... Revive... Thread...Thread...Dying... Must...Know...If Temps...Are good... 

Hux.


----------



## DOM (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes there good


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Yes there good



... But could be better eh! 

Cheers,

Hux.


----------

